
Audio texture synthesis and style transfer - dulyanov
http://dmitryulyanov.github.io/audio-texture-synthesis-and-style-transfer/
======
iverjo
This is very cool! Kudos to the authors. I had the idea about this about a
year ago (when style transfer for images was gaining traction), and wanted to
do it in my master's thesis. I ended up doing something related, though:
Evolving neural networks that transform sounds with the help of audio effects.
For example, they can process white noise so it sounds like a drum loop.
Sounds are available here:

[http://crossadaptive.hf.ntnu.no/index.php/2016/06/27/evolvin...](http://crossadaptive.hf.ntnu.no/index.php/2016/06/27/evolving-
neural-networks-for-cross-adaptive-audio-effects/)

------
vectorEQ
This is very awsome research. The synthesized baby robot crying will haunt me
forever though... :)

Great work!

